# Tv stand recommendation please!!



## Saadm (Aug 28, 2018)

Needing suggestions for a TV stand to go with this room. See pic. Thanks!!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

While I would look for a glass topped sofa table, you might like something like this https://www.amazon.com/Clear-Univer...1535471675&sr=8-11&keywords=glass+hd+tv+stand


Mine is wall mounted with free hanging glass shelf under it for all the associated stuff.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I'd personally prefer a wall mounted TV. The chance of kids knocking over a flat panel on a stand are real. But, I thought this one might match your decor. It has black metal and the wood accents seem close enough to match the table drawers. 



https://www.amazon.com/Target-Marke...35500574&sr=8-2&keywords=black+metal+tv+stand


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd look in IKEA to match your decor.


----------



## ChuckTin (Nov 17, 2014)

As a general comment on TV wall mounts - the DIY shows always seem to put them over a fireplace mantel.
Gives me a cricket in the neck just thinking about it! Form vs function failure.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

ChuckTin said:


> As a general comment on TV wall mounts - the DIY shows always seem to put them over a fireplace mantel.
> Gives me a cricket in the neck just thinking about it! Form vs function failure.





I agree. Just about the worst place you could ever mount one. When I'm sitting down I don't want to twist my neck up. The proper height is eye level mid screen when seated.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

ChuckTin said:


> As a general comment on TV wall mounts - the DIY shows always seem to put them over a fireplace mantel.
> Gives me a cricket in the neck just thinking about it! Form vs function failure.



That's exactly what my neighbor ended up with. Yep. he complains about the height. Not sure he has a better alternative without re-decorating his living room though.


----------



## maria325 (Sep 24, 2018)

Could have helped more if you showed more pics but I personally preffer wall mount tv, doesn't take space and you can fit it at any level you want.


----------

